# Transferring Video to iPad



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I recently created a slideshow using Final Cut Express for a woman at my gf's office who is retiring. We've given her a DVD with the video on it, but she wants to have a copy on her iPad. What's the easiest way to transfer a 250+Mb file to an iPad when a user doesn't have a Mac?

I've already converted it to an .m4v format.

My apologies if this is in the wrong forum. It was one of those "where should I post it" questions.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't know if this will help.

http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-iphone-ipad-ipod-help-troubleshooting/103849-ipad-mov-files-solved.html


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Don't know if this will help.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-iphone-ipad-ipod-help-troubleshooting/103849-ipad-mov-files-solved.html


I'll give it a try, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Now i know this is not exactly like your issue but the idea might work the same way,

Camera Connection Kit Used To Import Photos From A Floppy Disk [VIDEO] | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

No luck. It won't recognize the .m4v format. 

Any other suggestions? This seems to be way more complicated than it should be.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

a file service like Dropbox works great for these kinds of things. Just can't view the video in the "Videos" app. Plays fine within dropbox or any other viewer app that supports dropbox (such as GoodReader).


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Macified said:


> a file service like Dropbox works great for these kinds of things. Just can't view the video in the "Videos" app. Plays fine within dropbox or any other viewer app that supports dropbox (such as GoodReader).


I know, I had sent it to my Vimeo account where she can now view it fine, but I was hoping for a more permanent file transfer type solution. My Vimeo account is for business and I don't want to leave this up for ever.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Oakbridge said:


> I know, I had sent it to my Vimeo account where she can now view it fine, but I was hoping for a more permanent file transfer type solution. My Vimeo account is for business and I don't want to leave this up for ever.


Dropbox combined with GoodReader is a permanent solution. Upload the file to the Dropbox account via webpage or installed software. Install GoodReader on the iPad and set it to see the Dropbox. Download to GoodReader. Delete from Dropbox. The file will sit inside the GoodReader software and can be viewed at any time.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Oak,

I recommend Transfer.

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/photo-transfer-app-easily/id365152940?mt=8

I use it for the multiple devices in our house (I organize photos/videos differently) that how iPhoto or Aperture does.

But that's a different subject 

The point is you can use this app to upload from any computer using a browser:

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/photo-transfer-app-easily/id365152940?mt=8

For Macs, you can dload from the app store and the 2 apps talk to each other. Pretty slick.

On my iPad, I opened Transfer, opened a browser window on my Mac (not the mac app) then transferred to the iPad. The file went into the Photos folder. It was a video.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## natali449 (Jul 13, 2013)

oh!
Such a nice information will you send and it is very useful to any one.


----------



## natali449 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank's a lot for sharing this type of important information. It's a very useful information of transferring video in I-pad.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

You say she does not have a Mac but does she have a PC? ITunes is available for PC . Set her up with PC-iTunes (if she does't already have it and which would be useful for her anyway). Then the simplest solution becomes to import the vid into iTunes and then sync it to the iPad.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> This seems to be way more complicated than it should be.


That is because the iPad is such a brain dead, crippled piece of crap! Most people would be better served by a small laptop IMHO.......


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

Why not use Handbrake on the DVD? Since you already HAVE the DVD, converting it to an iPad-friendly format will be dead simple.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

iSkySoft Video Converter
Next best thing to the old days using VisualHub

This program has a great interface

iSkysoft Video Converter for Mac User Guide


----------

